#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Sistema da ONU IntelBras sem informações importantes para o ADM de Redes e Suporte.

## filipirocha

O firmware da *ONU IntelBras* segue o mesmo padrão das WOM, porém não tem informações super importantes, como se a LAN está ou não conectada, não tem a tabela ARP, o Comando do Sistema onde na WOM é realizado o PING na ONU não tem, unica informação que tem para ajudar na identificação de problemas é a Tabela do DHCP, mas no caso de dispositivos com IP Estático por exemplo um roteador com IP estático na WAN fica impossível de saber se ele está ou não tendo comunicação com a ONU.

Pontos importantes que preciso (eu e outros administradores) é o *status da LAN, tabela ARP e a opção de ping.*


Se a equipe IntelBras puder implantar essas opções, ficarei bastante grato.

*ESTOU POSTANDO ISSO NO FÓRUM PARA ATINGIR OUTROS PROFISSIONAIS E CASO ELES SINTAM A MESMA NECESSIDADE, IMPULSIONAREM A IDEIA JUNTO A INTELBRAS.*

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> O firmware da *ONU IntelBras* segue o mesmo padrão das WOM, porém não tem informações super importantes, como se a LAN está ou não conectada, não tem a tabela ARP, o Comando do Sistema onde na WOM é realizado o PING na ONU não tem, unica informação que tem para ajudar na identificação de problemas é a Tabela do DHCP, mas no caso de dispositivos com IP Estático por exemplo um roteador com IP estático na WAN fica impossível de saber se ele está ou não tendo comunicação com a ONU.
> 
> Pontos importantes que preciso (eu e outros administradores) é o *status da LAN, tabela ARP e a opção de ping.*
> 
> 
> Se a equipe IntelBras puder implantar essas opções, ficarei bastante grato.
> 
> *ESTOU POSTANDO ISSO NO FÓRUM PARA ATINGIR OUTROS PROFISSIONAIS E CASO ELES SINTAM A MESMA NECESSIDADE, IMPULSIONAREM A IDEIA JUNTO A INTELBRAS.*


Olá filipirocha,

Nos informe alguns dados via mensagem privada para abrirmos uma solicitação de melhoria junto ao desenvolvimento.

-Nome Completo.
-Numero de telefone.
-CPF.
-CEP.

----------


## filipirocha

Enviarei os dados via menagem privada.

Fecharei o tópico assim que tiver uma resposta final.

----------


## filipirocha

Gostaria também de mais uma opção, desativar o NAT em modo roteador, a APC tem essa opção, por exemplo: Teve um caso que precisávamos entregar um IP publico direto para o cliente (BANCO) e até um bloco de IP e na ONU não tinha a opção de desativar o NAT, unica opção foi colocar a ONU em bridge e colocar uma RB por trás da ONU.

----------

